# My First tank using E I.



## markuk (30 Aug 2008)

Here's a couple of pics of my tank,the first picture which was first planted on 27-7-08.
the second one was taken today,so it's just over 1 month old to date.

TANK
48x24x21
LIGHTING
luminare 2x150 6500k halides on 3pm-8.30pm=5 1/2hrs
2x54w t5 6500k tubes on 1pm-10pm=9hrs


pressurised co2 2bps
gh-4
kh-2.5-3 
ph-6.4
co2-around 30ppm

FERTS
3/4 tsp kno3 3x wk
po4 10ml 3x wk mixed coz cant measure small enough amount
trace 50ml 3x wk=3tsp in 250ml water
w/c 50%+ wk.

PLANTS
Glosso
e.parvula
blyxa japonica
vallis nana
HC.

any thoughts on what i may need to do or adjust or whatever will be much appreciated...











Heres an updated pic from the last pic which was taken on 30th august.After some serious ferting and co2 advice from clive it has come on quite well..will be doing some pruning and tidying up on sunday w/c day.


----------



## a1Matt (30 Aug 2008)

I have no constructive criticisms... that is a gorgeous tank


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Aug 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I have no constructive criticisms... that is a gorgeous tank


I agree  tank looking great, congrats


----------



## markuk (30 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the comments,it makes you feel proud of what you can do
when someone else sees and comments........


----------



## beeky (30 Aug 2008)

That's very well done. The smaller stones may disappear after a while though.

The tank size is fantastic, it's good to see nice depth (front to back), so many tanks are quite thin and the longer they are the thinner they get.

What are you going to stock it with?


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Aug 2008)

markuk said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments,it makes you feel proud of what you can do
> when someone else sees and comments........


You should be proud of it  when the substrate fills up its going to look awsome 
Some Helferi around the larger rocks and it will look even better


----------



## markuk (31 Aug 2008)

i think i'll be putting a smallish shoal of harlequin rasboras in i think.....
there are about a dozen sae's in there at the moment and doing a great job..
and i will add the odd plant here and there once everything has completely 
settled in....

thanks..mark...


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Aug 2008)

i love seeing deep iwagumi tanks  

You might need to add gh booster to help with calcium defficiencies etc.


----------



## nickyc (31 Aug 2008)

Lovely tank!!  Really like the rock placement


----------



## natalie (5 Sep 2008)

That really is gorgeous, I love the depth.
I really like H. Rasbora - I've got a small shoal of 7 in my rio 180 and they're really funny. I've got the outlet pointing at a 45 degree angle towards the back of the tank and they use it as a playground, shooting over it and round it. I'm sure a few of them have shot out of the tank and landed back in a good foot away but they seem to love it. I just hope I don't come home to find a dried out fish on my floor   
They shoal nicely too!


----------



## ted31 (5 Sep 2008)

natalie said:
			
		

> That really is gorgeous, I love the depth.
> I really like H. Rasbora - I've got a small shoal of 7 in my rio 180 and they're really funny. I've got the outlet pointing at a 45 degree angle towards the back of the tank and they use it as a playground, shooting over it and round it. I'm sure a few of them have shot out of the tank and landed back in a good foot away but they seem to love it. I just hope I don't come home to find a dried out fish on my floor
> They shoal nicely too!



I love the tank!

In response to the H. Rasbora. I have 8 in a rio240. I found two males dried out on the floor  . Obviously I had ten. I have 8 left all female. Must get more males :?


----------



## natalie (5 Sep 2008)

Aww no! I don't want that to happen - I've made sure they can't get out of any holes at the back so the only way they could get out is if they manage to push open the flappy lid thing and I don't think they have the brute strength!  
I've been debating getting some more or whether to get some neons or cardinals. I think the H. Rasbora would look fantastic in this tank though


----------



## markuk (5 Sep 2008)

natalie said:
			
		

> Aww no! I don't want that to happen - I've made sure they can't get out of any holes at the back so the only way they could get out is if they manage to push open the flappy lid thing and I don't think they have the brute strength!
> I've been debating getting some more or whether to get some neons or cardinals. I think the H. Rasbora would look fantastic in this tank though



i'm gonna get a dozen rasobora this weekend,so i'll try and post some pics of them...


mark..


----------



## beeky (13 Nov 2008)

Where are the pics then?!

I reckon in the right corner bulk up the planting a bit so that it covers the powerhead/filter a bit. Good work though.


----------



## steve123 (13 Nov 2008)

Totaly agree, the early shots with more exposed rocks gave me the horn. Though the more mature this scape has got, I  rekon you got to expose them rocks again.. raise em up a lil pls.....


----------

